# CASU 10



## captnmike50 (Oct 21, 2009)

I have numerous pictures and journals from my dad. He was on Espiritu Santo as part of CASU 10. Can anyone direct me to a resource that can tell me about CASU 10 during WWII? My son and I plan a trip there soon to retrace dad's steps. HELP!!!


----------

